# started tracking!



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Starting to do some tracking training with my 11 week pup Varick! He did a really really good job on his first two 8-10 yard tracks! He was super focused on them rabbit flavored treats and found them all!! We might have a new star in the making!  haha


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

Thats great! cute pup! I love tracking. Its my favorite phase of IPO.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Great to hear! 
That's very interesting, I have a Varick as well.  he's the one in my Avatar.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What type of tracking are you doing?
Cute pup!


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

He is too cute! How can you stand it!


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

onyx'girl said:


> What type of tracking are you doing?
> Cute pup!


just starting with treats(article..), to get started.. depending on how well he does i want to shoot for this  RH or also known as Rettungshund



HarleyTheGSD said:


> Great to hear!
> That's very interesting, I have a Varick as well.  he's the one in my Avatar.


its a good name!  haha cute pup in the pic!


----------



## daisyrunner (Dec 5, 2013)

Soooooo cute!!!!!! Started tracking with mine as well, enjoy!


----------



## shemeld135 (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks all  GL with it runner!


----------

